
Ask HN: Why don't we just block IS from internet - NicoJuicy
Wouldn&#x27;t it be easier to just block IS from the internet instead of bombing everything,  analysing meta data ( twitter, telegram, Facebook, ...) And stop them promoting themselves.<p>They will probably also loose some smart people because of this( it people, marketing,... ) and politicians can stop using it as an excuse for blocking encryption &#x2F; spying on civilian.<p>They will probably have so much internal problems ( running a state without internet &#x2F; communication should be very hard), that we won&#x27;t hear much of them for a couple of months.<p>It could also become easier for their enemies for combatting IS if they have a &#x27;supported&#x27; alternative
======
MVf4l
Something like this? [http://www.reuters.com/article/us-california-shooting-
social...](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-california-shooting-socialmedia-
insig-idUSKBN0TO0OS20151207)

